# Health care in sintra



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience of health care in the Sintra area?

I will be moving there & wonder about taking out private health care, particularly as I have a child of 8 years. 

Research indicates to me that the free hospitals in lisborn & cascais are not good due to increased demand & that other areas of the country have better free health care.

I'm thinking about emergency situations.

Much appreciated.


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

If it helps, I haven't taken out private health care, and everything I've heard about the public hospitals have been fantastic. Only time I had to go to the hospital was to have the TB jab for my 3 children. All was very good, and the nurse spoke very good English. Obviously I can only speak about my area (Torres Vedras), but my brother lives near Cascais and uses the public doctors / hospital without any problem.


----------



## Lauranewman (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks. I appreciate your feedback. I'm pleased it worked put well fir you. Hopefully the doctors on cascais will be fine. I rarely use them except fir emergencies anyway.


----------

